# Looking in north GA.



## GA DAWG (Jan 15, 2009)

Want to join a lease to run my coon hounds on.NOT DURING DEER SEASON!!!!!!!! I'll pay full dues and want deer hunt it..Looking in Cherokee,Dawson,Lumpkin,Pickens or Hall counties...


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 19, 2009)

btt


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 19, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Want to join a lease to run my coon hounds on.NOT DURING DEER SEASON!!!!!!!! I'll pay full dues and want deer hunt it..Looking in Cherokee,Dawson,Lumpkin,Pickens or Hall counties...


 

PM Craig Knight, Dawg.  He's in Cumming too.


----------



## greyghost (Jan 19, 2009)

Floyd county I will work with you Grey


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 20, 2009)

greyghost said:


> Floyd county I will work with you Grey


Thanks Man but thats alittle to far..I'll keep you in mind though..Blue I know Craig we plan on hitting it before to long..I dont think he has anywhere I can join and go hunt whenever I want to..


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 28, 2009)

Btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 4, 2009)

Btt


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 25, 2009)

I can help yall out with money troubles in case some of the deer hunters get out!!!!!!


----------



## 027181 (Mar 1, 2009)

free bump 
pm me i might want to split cost with you if youd be willin, or if you find a club


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 16, 2009)

btt


----------



## 4wheeling4life (Mar 16, 2009)

how bought franklin county. if so contact wornout trails on here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 16, 2009)

4wheeling4life said:


> how bought franklin county. if so contact wornout trails on here.


Alittle to far but THANKS anyhow!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 1, 2009)

btt


----------



## Jaybird13 (Apr 1, 2009)

ga dawg get up with bobby ray we still have feeders out he did have land in 3 places


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 1, 2009)

Jaybird13 said:


> ga dawg get up with bobby ray we still have feeders out he did have land in 3 places


10-4 I will...


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 15, 2009)

btt


----------



## GA DAWG (May 5, 2009)




----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 18, 2009)

Still looking..I know its dues time..I have the money ready


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## RBoleman (Jul 14, 2009)

good luck


freeeeeeee bump


----------



## jeffersonrandall (Jul 31, 2009)

we are on oglethrope co. is that to far for you.  where about 20 miles out of athens


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 31, 2009)

jeffersonrandall said:


> we are on oglethrope co. is that to far for you.  where about 20 miles out of athens


Yeah to far but thanks for the offer anyhow


----------



## SCDOGHUNTER (Jul 31, 2009)

how about charleston,we can hunt 7 nights a week year round,might be a bit of a commute though.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 1, 2009)

SCDOGHUNTER said:


> how about charleston,we can hunt 7 nights a week year round,might be a bit of a commute though.


Yeah thats to far to..Thanks though


----------



## PharmD (Aug 2, 2009)

Free bump for my Pickens neighbor


----------



## toolman (Aug 11, 2009)

I have 280 acreas in franklin co. next to hall co. If interested you can call 706-244-9710. TOOLMAN:


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks but to far..I know theres hunters on here from that area..Maybe they would be intrested..


----------



## bigtex (Aug 12, 2009)

How about 5.9 miles west of Adairsville on the Bartow/Floyd line?  If so email me at nrdent2@aol.com or call me at 404-895-6655.

Thanks,
Norm


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 12, 2009)

Nope sorry its to far...I would like to thank ya'll though...I need to stick to surrounding counties...I know lots of coonhunters in the bartow area..I'm sure some of them may be intrested...


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 3, 2009)




----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 9, 2009)

btt


----------

